# No tag soup for me!



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

Decided to take a buddy out and I ended up putting a rage in the cage of a mature doe! Been a great season tag 7 filled and im done till next year!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice, are you saying you got 7 deer?!


----------



## bmbyslyr85 (Jan 28, 2015)

yes sir, that I did been an amazing season that's for sure!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

168$ in tags, thank you, congrad's on your great season. what counties did you hunt?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice one man!


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Blackstrap >>>>>>>> tag soup lol


----------

